# You can run but you can't hide



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

AH HA! Trying to sneak away to a new clubhouse when my back was turned, eh? My last posting was too depressing, wasn't it? Or maybe it's my breath...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Ahhh...darn it!! You found us!Dixiebell,It's good to hear from you. You sound better than you did on the 8th. I can detect a little bit of the sense of humor coming back.







I gather the sleep apnea is a new thing. I don't remember you mentioning it before. So....are you wearing the mask at night to sleep? I forgot what it's called... APAP?? My neighbor wears one but I've never seen it.Anyway, I hope you are finally getting to a place where you are able to get some help for all this. What's the story on the Prozac now? Are you still taking it? And when will you be going to the psychiatrist?Take care and keep us informed.calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Dixiebell! Can't rememberif we've met, so HELLO to you. Good to hear from you. My memory has been failing me something fierce these days-----(crs)----I think most of it stems from the latest decisions we've made here on the home-front about selling our house. There's soooooo much to do and everything will be up in the air until we have a buyer. We have no idea what our next move will be. I absolutely hate living in limbo. Dixiebell---I love your nickname. Cool!!! So you are in Savannah, huh? How has your summer been? A lot of humidity, too? I do hope you can get to the bottom of your sleeping problem. My hubby has sleep apnea----was tested in a sleep lab this past January. He actually stopped breathing 32 times!!! They sent him home with the breathing apparatus. It helped him sleep a little bit better, but he's such a light sleeper and hears every little noise. He used the breathing stuff for 3 months faithfully, along with changes to his sleeping pill. Then he gave up on it. He says it didn't give him more quality sleeping time. But, I told him that the sleep he got was more restful (he didn't move around) and he didn't snore!!! That was such a plus. Now he's back to loud and I do mean loud snoring----I wear hearing aids and when I take them out at night, I don't hear much, but believe me, when he snores loud and I can hear him, I wonder how loud it is for the person with no hearing loss!!! He can't even fall asleep in his chair without snoring loud. And that includes at the theatre. Yes, I said at the theatre!!!! The medical supply personnel explained to him that it would take some adjustment time and everyone's different, but, my hubby wants an instant fix to everything. And boy, don't all of us know that just doesn't happen!!!! Right??? Take care and get better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Yeah, my husband has been teasing me about my snoring for a while now, so my pain management doc sent me to a lab for tests. I just got a letter saying I do have sleep apnea, but, of course, I have to come back for more tests. I think it's probably a very mild case. They put that nose thing on me for a few minutes, and I can't imagine being able to sleep with that thing on my face, but I'll try anything. As we all know the circle of pain/disturbed sleep/fatigue/pain is part of all this garbage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

My husband has the same thing, they gave him those nose strips that make it easier to breath at night, and told him to use nasel spray 2 or 3 nights every 2 weeks, it has made a huge difference. He sleeps better, and we avoided surgery and the breathing apperatis, but I guess this is only an option for mild cases.And I guess its an option for people who don't continue prescribed treatment, I guess its better than nothing.Lori Ann


----------

